
Eliminating opportunities for BGP accidents with traffic hijacking - atomlib
https://habr.com/en/company/qrator/blog/442264/
======
ggm
Without path, origin validation is next to useless in live BGP. Its great for
provisioning and filter config, but thats the low-bar goal. signing
attestations about adjacencies is the basis of a deployable, works-in-partial-
deployment method which doesn't overload the router with crypto at runtime and
can pass the info in BGP extended messages so its transmitted at the speed of
BGP.

Whats not to like?

